
Gov. Jerry Brown signs AB168: bans employers from asking about salary history - anthony_franco
http://www.ocregister.com/2017/10/12/in-bid-to-fight-gender-pay-gap-gov-jerry-brown-signs-salary-privacy-law/
======
plandis
They don’t need to ask. Equifax is already tracking that for employers. :-/

------
lawnchair_larry
"The law also requires employers to provide applicants, upon request, with a
salary range for the jobs they seek."

Now that's going to create one hell of a mess. Someone didn't think that
through.

~~~
octothorp3
Having not read the specific wording of the law I am curious, couldn't an
employer just fulfill their legal obligation by saying the salary range is 1
to 300k dollars?

~~~
lawnchair_larry
No, because it has to be true. All companies have their own scales, and they
would probably get sued for not accurately disclosing those. There are also
exceptions, which would go outside of the range and invite scrutiny/lawsuits
as soon as a minority discovers one single white/Indian male whose salary
exceeds the stated target range for "senior engineer".

It's one thing for employers to voluntarily provide a good faith range, which
some will, but another when they expose themselves to a gender discrimination
lawsuit by being wrong.

Also, everybody is going to insist on max(range).

This law seems to create a lot of legal landmines that I don't think will be
beneficial. High earners can volunteer their salary anyway.

------
racecar789
Good step. Should also remove background checks, credit checks, and drug
tests.

~~~
paulddraper
Why?

My father-in-law was just embezzled by his accountant. It's mostly been spent,
so he will get pennies in the dollar back. (I'm not well versed in legal
matters...I had no idea crime could be so profitable, even after you get
caught.)

It sucks that he got screwed over, but it'll suck more if the next guy has the
same experience.

There must be _some_ kinds of questions employers can be permitted to ask to
help this?

~~~
lawnchair_larry
A background check would have done nothing to warn him. If he ends up in court
over it, it will be public record, and that's all you need.

~~~
paulddraper
Isn't checking criminal records the raison d'etre for background checks?

------
wakamoleguy
Effective January 1, 2018. Just in case anybody is job hunting right now.

